# Rat walking funny??



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

My rat seems to be walking twisted, she didn't fall from a high surface or anything like that. She isn't squeaking either. I'll post a video up as soon as I can. Any ideas what this could be? She has never done this before i've had her for about a month and a half now


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Head tilted? Could be a inner ear infection (treatable) or a stroke (not sure about those)

Or like this? http://australianratforum.com/forum...w-girl-but-what-is-wrong-with-her-Help-please!


----------



## Beloved89 (Feb 3, 2012)

My pet rat from four years ago had this exact problem. Two days later he died. I think it was a stroke.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

OK body twisted, like she's sucking in her gut and twisting? This sounds like an owwie stretch and is caused by pain, often abdominal but not limited to.

head twisted and tilted is usually an inner ear infection.

Waiting on pics.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

I just examined her closely again and found what it looks to be like a sore (not a lump or abscess) on her hind leg..it looks swollen she will not let me see it. Now she is squeaking if I try to restrain her gently. I'm thinking maybe she could of gotten stuck in the ex pen that I put my rats in for play time. She is always trying to squeeze through the bars. I'm trying to get a video of her but now she is walking fine. I know that their bones are so tiny, could it be possible they get sprained bones?


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Here is a video I just took, it was supposed to be in HD but something happened. Not sure if you could tell in here, if not i'll take another

http://s915.photobucket.com/albums/ac359/furbabiesxo/?action=view&current=VIDEO0072.mp4


----------

